
Show HN: Go error handling with custom package - bnkamalesh
https://github.com/bnkamalesh/errors
======
bnkamalesh
Errors package is a drop-in replacement of the built-in Go errors package with
no external dependencies. It lets you create errors of 11 different types
which should handle most of the use cases. Some of them are a bit too specific
for web applications, but useful nonetheless. Following are the primary
features of this package:

\- Multiple (11) error types

\- User friendly message

\- File & line number prefixed to errors

\- HTTP status code and user friendly message (wrapped messages are
concatenated) for all error types

In case of nested errors, the messages (in case of nesting with this package's
error) & errors are also looped through. The limited no.of error types are
only because I assumed too many options and too much customization might lead
to some kind of fatigue. Tried making things a bit easier.

